# Test Killer PMP 1000QA



## نبيلوس (9 مارس 2009)

Test Killer PMP 1000QA


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (9 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks My Friend
Your Effort Is Appreciated, I Had Really Benefits From It


----------



## mustafasas (10 مارس 2009)

يا سلام الاسئلة دي جيه في وقتها تمام جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## maseer (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 مارس 2009)

مشاركة مميزة تشكر عليها


----------



## abdohossam (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
اخوك عبدالرحمن حسام الدين


----------



## sam_fx (22 مارس 2009)

يا عيني عليك اذا هالكلام صح لأني بحضر للامتحان 

سلمت يداك


----------



## arch_mazen (23 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الثمين الموثق
هذه المراجع تتطلب منا تفحص موثوقيتها و دقتها العلمية


----------



## م. حمد (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## bryar (25 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شاكرة لنعم الله (1 أبريل 2009)

*تحديد نوع الملف المرفق - مهم*



نبيلوس قال:


> Test Killer PMP 1000QA


 

اخي العزيز ، لا استطيع فتح المرفق لدي لانه غير معرف ، ساكون لك شاكرة اذا حددت لي نوع الملف المرفق  !!!!!!!!


----------



## مبروك (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## f2009 (28 أبريل 2009)

*يا قديم *

سلام عليكم

أخي الكريم شكرا لك على مجهودك ،،، لكن أعتقد أن الملف المرفق خاص بااختبار ال pmp القديم والذي تكون فيه الأسئلة بخمسة خيارات، أما الشكل الجديد للاختبار فهو أربعة خيارات فقط. لذا نرجو منك رفع النسخة الجديد اذا كانت متنوفره لديك ،،، مع وافر الشكر ،،،

على فكره ،،، أنا سجلت بالمنتدى بس عشان ملفك ))))))


----------



## CVLMASTER (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 












اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## ماجد ادريس (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ... مجموعة رائعة


----------



## حاتم سليمان (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك سيساعدنى هذا فى التقديم الى الإمتحان. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم سليمان (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك سيساعدنى هذا فى التقدم الى الإمتحان. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم سليمان (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك، سيساعدنى هذا فى التقدم الى الإمتحان. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جواد محمود سلاطنة (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم على الجهود الجبارة التي تساعدون بها المهندسين
ارجومنكم عرض تقرير شهري لادارة المشاريع الانشائية

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## returner (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وألف ألف شكر


----------



## بودى59 (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى الكريم .............................................................................................


----------



## مهندس حسن (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## seeker (23 يوليو 2009)

تسلم و يا ريت لو فيه اخر إصدار


----------



## yaso71 (4 أغسطس 2009)

thx a lot ya man
I realy appreciate ur nice efforts


----------



## ahmedfathy_3 (9 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم فعلا ملف مفيد وفقك الله وجعلها في صالح اعمالك


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامام مصطفى (28 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (12 يوليو 2015)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الثمين الموثق​


----------



## safa aldin (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك


----------



## SAIFASAD (24 يوليو 2015)

شكراجزيلا رائع بارك الله فيك ونفع بكم


----------



## diaa_500 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

thankssssss


----------

